# HELP what kind of tortoise is mine



## Spinderella (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm trying to find out what type of tortoise I have. Can anyone help me please. I don't know if I am doing this right, if not I am sorry.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 7, 2018)

Greetings and Welcome to the Forum!

I’m sure one of our experts will soon be along to positively ID your young tort.

So, was this guy found locally in your Arizona garden, back yard, etc?
Here’s a link to the North American Tortoise section
https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/north-american-tortoises-genus-gopherus.72/

If you haven’t done this yet, you could give it a 15-20 minute soak in a small Tupperware container, in nice warm, not hot water.

Good luck.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 7, 2018)

Spinderella said:


> I'm trying to find out what type of tortoise I have. Can anyone help me please. I don't know if I am doing this right, if not I am sorry.


I agree with Maro2Bear. A 15 to 20min soak in warm water will do the world of good to your little one. Good luck with the little guy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks like a desert tortoise.


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 8, 2018)

So beautiful and cute. All the best taking care of him!


----------



## Spinderella (Jan 13, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings and Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> I’m sure one of our experts will soon be along to positively ID your young tort.
> 
> ...


No actually I took them from my boyfriends friend who left this one and another one in a box in his back yard and forgot about them for a little over a week. And he got them from newspaper and didn't find out anything about them. I have a African spurred tortoise a little bigger then them and they are different. They kinda look like a Mohave desert by looking at pictures. But I have idea. And I like to know the Dos and don'ts so I don't hurt them .


----------



## CarolM (Jan 13, 2018)

Spinderella said:


> No actually I took them from my boyfriends friend who left this one and another one in a box in his back yard and forgot about them for a little over a week. And he got them from newspaper and didn't find out anything about them. I have a African spurred tortoise a little bigger then them and they are different. They kinda look like a Mohave desert by looking at pictures. But I have idea. And I like to know the Dos and don'ts so I don't hurt them .


Thank goodness you saved them.


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 16, 2018)

They are very lucky! Some more pictures please?


----------



## Ciri (Jan 21, 2018)

It's wonderful that you were able to rescue them, and obviously care deeply about taking good care of them. You might want to know that it's important to keep them separate from the African spurred tortoise as the desert tortoise can get quite sick from a virus that the African spurred tortoise can carry. It's also important to make sure that the desert tortoise is not walk around on soil that the African spur tortoise has been on during the past year. It takes a while for the virus to go away.


----------

